# Warranty voided?



## Gi joe (Sep 19, 2015)

Does driving for Uber void your warranty? I was reading mine today and I think it just might.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, most don't cover commercial use. But don't fret, you go over the mileage for the warranty pretty quickly anyhow!!


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Gi joe said:


> Does driving for Uber void your warranty? I was reading mine today and I think it just might.


How would they know?


----------



## Gi joe (Sep 19, 2015)

I assume they wouldn't unless u told them... I do this part time ca use I go to school, so I try not to kill it on the miles.. but it just seems like no matter what Uber is just a risky proposition... but it's the best job for going to school I think


----------



## Michael Nicoletti (May 16, 2016)

They will find out now with insurance company's offering a ride sharing policy


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Michael Nicoletti said:


> They will find out now with insurance company's offering a ride sharing policy


Actually no they would not find out. Your insurance company is not public information.


----------



## Michael Nicoletti (May 16, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Actually no they would not find out. Your insurance company is not public information.


Its a way of life but by not disclosing it its lying and if you can look in the mirror at the end of the night its up to you


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

I imagine if your vehicle has unique registration like in Virginia or DMV where the registration sticker is a different color or you have a state vignette sticker, they would know.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Michael Nicoletti said:


> Its a way of life but by not disclosing it its lying and if you can look in the mirror at the end of the night its up to you


I am not (and would not) suggest to lie about it. I am simply stating insurance companies don't share your information. I do not want people to think that insurance companies share NPI (non-public information) about their customers. I work for one of the biggest ones in country and we take privacy very seriously. So the warranty company would not find out from your insurance company.

That being said, there is other ways, especially your moral feelings - which that I will let everyone decide on their own.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

Reviving an old thread, does anyone have ACTUAL information about Uber use voiding a warranty.

I'm thinking of purchasing a 2015 vehicle that has a 5-year/100,000 mile powertrain warranty. The warranty excludes use as a taxi or limousine, but does not exclude "commercial" or "for-hire" use. It does exclude rentals, but I think it's pretty clear that Uber is not a "rental."

I feel on fairly safe ground, particularly given that the new Pennsylvania law has separate sections for "Taxis" and "Transportation Network Companies." And also that the 2017 warranty on the same vehicle has the same wording.

I might well buy an argument, if I were an arbitrator, that a vehicle warranty that incepted before TNC's existed and that excluded taxis but not TNC's, could be interpreted that a TNC is a taxi since they provide similar services. But there's also a legal doctrine called "contract of adhesion" whereby if a contract is written by one party and the other party can take it or leave it, any ambiguity in a contract is strictly interpreted against the writer of the contract. Insurance policies are the textbook example. What this means is that if they meant to say TNC's are excluded, they'd have to say TNC's are excluded.

But I really don't want to have this argument the first time I need to use the warranty.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

remove the trade dress and any Uber material from the car before going in for service.

Warranty is now valid.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

I had thought about this. But in PA you now need two placards, and that means four if you drive for both. Taking them off every time you go in for service is annoying. If I knew I only had to do it when I'd need warranty service I'd say OK. Like I did at one point when before I had changed my insurance, and I had a non-TNC related accident that required my insurance company to look at my car, I took the placard off when I took it to the body shop. But taking four placards off every time I take it for routine service could be more than a little annoying.


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Actually no they would not find out. Your insurance company is not public information.


Your insurance information isn't public but it is available in subscription databases. This is why Uber fights disclosure of driver lists.

If the insurance company finds out and places a note in the operator's A PLUS or CLUE file, they are effectively blacklisted. It will affect the operator's ability to insure and finance the vehicle.

Who can access these databases? Any company that has a subscription.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Michael Nicoletti said:


> Its a way of life but by not disclosing it its lying and if you can look in the mirror at the end of the night its up to you


So you're saying you would openly tell your dealership that you're an uber driver and potentially have to pay out of pocket for a repair?

Do you really think you car warranty should be voided because you use it for Uber?


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Redtop said:


> I had thought about this. But in PA you now need two placards, and that means four if you drive for both. Taking them off every time you go in for service is annoying. If I knew I only had to do it when I'd need warranty service I'd say OK. Like I did at one point when before I had changed my insurance, and I had a non-TNC related accident that required my insurance company to look at my car, I took the placard off when I took it to the body shop. But taking four placards off every time I take it for routine service could be more than a little annoying.


I use laminated paper placards I shove in the window.


----------

